# gastropexy later in life?



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Since I have a bloat prone breed, I always make it a priority to read up on anything and everything I can get my hands on concerning bloat and GDV. I went back in the forums recently and read some of the posts... always hoping to find some pattern or some new game-changing information... which I never find. :frown: I know it's just a chance you take with one of these breeds. Ugh, it sucks.

In any case, if I had a puppy I would SOOO do a gastropexy along with a spay. I still wonder about it actually and am bummed that we didn't have Minnie when she was spayed (she was actually spayed a month before we got her... at about 15 months old). I am just wondering if this procedure is done even when they're not puppies? Would it be recommended if a dog were in tip-top shape, but say... 2 years old? 

I am just seriously wondering if this is something I should do for Minnie and all future danes.... even if they aren't babies. I don't foresee having a puppy any time soon... so I'm just curious about everyone's thoughts about this when it comes to adult dogs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It is best to do a pexy when they are developed anyway, so I wouldn't hesitate to get it done now. 
I actually would not pexy a puppy, they have so much developing and growing to do, I'd be afraid that it would be untacked and you'd never know it. My vet doesn't perform pexies on giant breed dogs under a year old. 
If I weren't planning on breeding my Danes, I wouldn't hesitate for a moment to have it performed on them all.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! Very good point


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its not advised to do pexies on puppies as the sheer act of growing will cause a pexy to fail. I've pexied all of my girls, and all of them were as old as Minnie is now, or older. I wouldn't let her age worry you. 

Just have a thorough physical exam and blood panel done before putting her under anesthesia.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Natalie....i can't believe I've met multiple vets who think it's a good idea to do it on puppies. O_O I hadn't really thought about it before but I can't believe people WOULD do it on puppies....particularly giant breeds -- it kind of defies logic. Anyway, I'll look into it soon. Thanks guys


----------

